
Perl 5.32 Released - todsacerdoti
https://metacpan.org/pod/release/XSAWYERX/perl-5.32.0/pod/perldelta.pod
======
nchelluri
Ooh,
[https://metacpan.org/pod/release/XSAWYERX/perl-5.32.0/pod/pe...](https://metacpan.org/pod/release/XSAWYERX/perl-5.32.0/pod/perldelta.pod#Chained-
comparisons-capability) . Looks nice.

~~~
petre
Yup. Also this:

[https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/perl/pod/perldelta.pod...](https://metacpan.org/pod/distribution/perl/pod/perldelta.pod#The-
isa-Operator)

No more use Safe::Isa and ugly $isa or eval boilerplate.

------
BrandoElFollito
Is Perl still in use as a language of choice for new prohects? Or is it all
maintenance?

I use to like it very much in the late 90's when I was actively doing IT but
when I stopped I never felt like going back (having discovered python)

~~~
ionforce
If you value your mental health and your earning potential, you'll avoid Perl.

So many better languages with better mental models. And I say this with a
decade of Perl experience.

Don't suffer from the blub paradox.

~~~
ithrow
_Don 't suffer from the blub paradox._

Can you expand on what you mean by this?

~~~
majewsky
[http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html)

------
simcop2387
If anyone wants to give it a shot and play with it without downloading or
installing anything, check out [https://perl.bot/](https://perl.bot/) 5.32 is
the default on there now. The code gets run server side and doesn't require
JavaScript to function.

------
quadrifoliate
What does the packaging system for perl look like these days? Does `cpan
install` _somewhat_ work?

One of the reasons I have never gone back to Perl after moving to Python in
the early 2000s is that the packaging system was horrific. Even Python's weird
mix of system packaging and pip mostly just works, and the story has gotten a
lot better with virtualenvs, pip, and such.

Meanwhile I have rarely successfully installled anything with CPAN, it always
seems to fail out with some odd error in the middle of building something.
Experiences like this make the activation energy required for me to do any fun
side projects using Perl instead of Python.

Are my observations atypical? Is there a better way to use and install third-
party Perl packages that I don't grok?

~~~
perlgeek
These days I tend to compile my own perl using perlbrew, then run

    
    
        $ perlbrew install-cpanm
        $ cpanm install What::Ever
    

This works nearly always, except when header files or C libraries are missing
on the system (like you need libpq-dev on Debian/Ubuntu to install DGD::Pg,
the postgresql database connector).

With the system perl, local::lib also works, but it's a bit fiddly to set up
initially.

